# clomid fsh test day 2 13.7, day 10 25.7 help



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I have done the tests on the proper dates, do i need to give up hope now. I am so unhappy and just need some truthfull answers. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Having FSH tested on cd10 doesn't make any sense at all.  Not sure why would have it tested on cd10 ?

Your cd2 level of 13.7 iu/L is a little high but it's not the end of the world.  There are ladies who've conceived with levels of around that.

Also, Clomid can raise your FSH levels.  Did you have E2 (oestrogen) tested as well ?  Ideally that should be tested alongside FSH.  I would perhaps ask for your AMH level to be tested again but at beginning of your cycle, same time as FSH and E2.

Personally I would make an appointment with a fertility consultant who will be able to provide you with your various options, whether that be continue on Clomid or move on to IVF, whether own eggs or donor.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Also, meant to add this link in which shows how the hormone levels vary through cycle....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Estradiol.Cycle.jpg

As you can see, FSH is lower at beginning of cycle, when it should be tested for more accurate indication of ovarian reserve. It then rises around ovulation and then dips down again.....

Since you had higher FSH on cd10 then this explains why....it's normal to rise around that time...and that's why having it tested at that point doesn't give any indication of ovarian reserve.

Like I mentioned in my previous posts, your FSH level on cd2 is a little higher than they usually like to see but it's not the end......and you're on Clomid which will cause FSH levels to rise. FSH levels will fluctuate month to month.

Personally (and this is only my opinion), I would wait until you're nolonger taking Clomid or any other medications/herbal remedies etc that may effect your hormone levels...have a few clear months and then see a fertility specialist to get your hormones tested again properly.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------

